# Good luck Chai!



## Lordsameth

I met you for the first time the same way most Betta and people meet. It look a long time for me to choose, but I picked up your cup countless times to look at your pale body with gorgeous pink and blue fins. I never saw you flare them once. It is sad for me, I only knew you a single day. You were sick when I got you, I knew this and I tried so hard to save you. I guess it was never meant to be...

I hope you managed to accomplish your goal as a Betta, and your spirit can move on and reincarnate as a creature in better times and circumstances. Thank you for our day together. I'll miss you...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Oh no, he died! Oh my gosh, I am soooooo sorry! That is terrible! He was so pretty. D: I can't believe it, he was building a bubble nest! Now he's gone? That's awful. So sorry.


----------



## Lordsameth

He seemed so cheerful, he built his first bubble nest the night after I got him... I was so surprised to find him dead last night, he even swam up to be fed, and was full of energy as he ate only 3 hours prior.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Oh my goodness, that is terrible! Are you going to get another? I am so sorry... I hope you get another one, because your other betta seems so happy...


----------



## Lordsameth

That's the plan. I'm going to give it a few days or so, see if the sick ones in the pet store die out and get one that is more healthy. I'm not experienced enough to handle sick fish.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

I would be terrified to handle sick fish. My HM wasn't exactly healthy, but he didn't have any specific diseases, like Ich or Fin Rot, ya know? I knew I could treat lethargy and deppression, and I have! Don't get your hopes down. Do you have a petco or petsmart near you? They have some very pretty bettas there, and they aren't usually sick, at least not near me. Just lethargic like my HM.


----------



## Lordsameth

Nope. There is only one store with Betta within an hour of my town... I got Biscotti there, and he is very alive and happy. Perhaps is was fate that Chai passed, to give another poor Betta a fighting chance.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Oh. Well, I am very happy to hear that Biscotti is doing better. I am still sorry about Chai, I hope your next betta does much better. Don't give up yet! I'll tell you my crazy deppressing fish story if you want to hear it.


----------



## Lordsameth

Well..I went back to the pet store today and all of their Bettas had died... I got Biscotti there too, though, so maybe the next set will be healthier.

Tell me your story, it is no good to keep these things inside.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Aww, bummer. And don't worry, I'm not holding anything in, but it is a wierd story.
I went into Petco with my mom and brothers to get some toys for my dog about a year ago. I wanted to look at the Bettas, because I had $30 and I loved having them when I was younger. So, I saw a little Halfmoon that I loved immediately. I got a half gallon tank kit and the fish and spent all of my money. For easter I got a 1.5 gallon filtered tank, but Ink (my halfmoon) died of Ich a few weeks after I put him in. I didn't know it was Ich, though. So, I just cleaned the tank, rinsing it out and putting in a new filter cartridge. Then I got 3 guppies. They died of Ich after 3 weeks. I was really sad now, but I wasn't giving up. I got a little Betta named Rainbow, a dark blue/silver betta. He got Ich, but this time I knew about it. I went to Petco and the lady there reccomended Bettafix. Well, that did nothing to help the Ich. It healed a tear, but I could have cared less. He died 2 days after July 4th. But, I cleaned out an old fridge in the garage, and my mom said as a reward I could get a new betta. That fridge was sparkling when I finished. I got a crowntail and a new tank! And I still have him. I bought some Ich preventative and treatment, because I never wanted to deal with that awful disease again. Since then I have gotten 2 more new bettas from Petco, and they are all flourishing. You can't give up! The end. Told you it was wierd.


----------

